# An accessory for cell phone/ iPod video.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw some things that got me inspired to make this simple adapter. It allows me to easily use my garage sale tripod with just about any cell phone / iPod camera. I use my iPod to video all the time. I hope some of you can utilize the idea or develop your own from it. Some scrap wood, a dowel,rubber bands,self stick foam, and a blind tee nut. I believe the nut is 1/4 20 thread.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Neat! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thought I would throw this in. I have done most of my video with it. A simple tripod. A scrap board with a custom notch for the iPod touch and a sheet rock screw. I like things complicated.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

nice,, I might have to fiddle with something like that.. It would be nice to have multiple camera up sometimes.

oh by the way, maybe your next project could be an outlet plate for that outlet on the wall.... 

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> oh by the way, maybe your next project could be an outlet plate for that outlet on the wall....
> 
> LGD


 Now you sound like my wife.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> nice ... oh by the way, maybe your next project could be an outlet plate for that outlet on the wall....
> 
> LGD
> 
> Amazing how closely our pics are studied. :iono:


Two clever ideas!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> nice,, I might have to fiddle with something like that.. It would be nice to have multiple camera up sometimes.
> 
> oh by the way, maybe your next project could be an outlet plate for that outlet on the wall....
> 
> LGD


You mean that's not how they are supposed to look?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

will the pdf be posted in the templates section ? :yeahright:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I made myself a similar mount for my smartphone. Components used were all in my workshop, so it didn't cost me a cent 

As I am shooting in my garden I made something I can stick into the ground. The mount consists of 3 threaded pipes which can be extended or shortened when adding more or less of them. The actual jig which holds my smartphone was built with parts of threaded rod, washers, hex nuts, a butterfly nut, 2 knobs for adjustments, a wooden stem as a handle and some bent steel plate for holding the phone. I added a sharpened screw to the bottom and another plate so I can drive the mount into hard soil by foot.

Thanks Beanflip for the motivation :thumbsup: . I hope to join the Slingshot badge competition soon as I now can film quite comfortable. I think the jig will also be handy for the smartphone chrony.

Cheers, Simon


----------

